# Planes and Trains



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

The planes were at the last airshow at Hill in 2006. The locomotives were this past summer at Golden Spike.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice pics. I like the one with the four different planes. I wonder what the difference is on the gas mileage between the four?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, I like the four different eras of warplanes as well... very cool!! That afterburner pic of the F-16 is pretty sweet too!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Love the oldwestern feel of the train pics.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Really cool pics! I've handled parts for about half of those planes.


I hope that doesn't explain why some were recently grounded.... :mrgreen:

I really like the locomotives, they're really cool .... :shock: :shock:


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Those links are dead, dude...  _(O)_


----------

